# Help, new to me 2002 Maxima SE glacier White



## EDL4 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hello, I just bought a 2002 Maxima SE, Glacier White, 33K miles. However the owners manual and Service/Maintenance Guide was missing. I found a pdf of the owners manual on Nissan's web site, but could not find the maintenance schedule. Is there anyone out here that could let me know what the maintenance schedule should be for this car?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

The service dept at your local Nissan dealer will have this for you. Gives lots of detail what is done, and of course, their high cost. You can do a lot of it yourself. Most of it is checking stuff.


----------

